# Pictures of the boys



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The boys modeling their new tag collars.













Just catching some rays.







The boys favorite "trick"


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

aww, very cute! are they italian greyhounds?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks and yes, they are Italian Greyhounds.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are so cute. I always think they look so fragile I'm afraid I would break them.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice pictures.
I like the collars too!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

VERY handsome boys you have there!!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What good looking puppers. I love IG's such beautiful creatures they are.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What spoilt little pups. Actually, they are so cute they deserve to be spoilt. They are lovely looking pups you've got there.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I really like how these collars don't "rub" their necks and no jingling:0)


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

wow! there are so adorable!
great dogs you have


----------

